# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  فائدة في قوله تعالى:{واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين}

## قطرة

" وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " 
•	بلين جانبك, 
•	ولطف خطابك لهم, 
•	وتوددك, 
•	وتحببك إليهم, 
•	وحسن خلقك والإحسان التام بهم. 
وقد فعل صلى الله عليه وسلم, ذلك كما قال تعالى: " فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْرِ " . 
فهذه أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم, أكمل الأخلاق, التي يحصل بها من المصالح العظيمة, ودفع المضار, ما هو مشاهد. 
فهل يليق بمؤمن بالله ورسوله, ويدعي اتباعه والاقتداء به, أن يكون كلا على المسلمين, شرس الأخلاق, شديد الشكيمة, غليظ القلب, فظ القول, فظيعه؟. 
وإن رأى منهم معصية, أو سوء أدب, هجرهم, ومقتهم, وأبغضهم. 
لا لين عنده, ولا أدب لديه, ولا توفيق. 
قد حصل من هذه المعاملة, من المفاسد, وتعطيل, المصالح, ما حصل, ومع ذلك تجده محتقرا, لمن اتصف بصفات الرسول الكريم, وقد رماه بالنفاق والمداهنة, وذكر نفسه ورفعها, وأعجب بعمله. 
فهل يعد هذا, إلا من جهله, وتزيين الشيطان, وخدعه له. 
ولهذا قال الله لرسوله: " فَإِنْ عَصَوْكَ " في أمر من الأمور, فلا تتبرأ منهم, ولا تترك معاملتهم, بخفض الجناح, ولين الجانب. 
بل تبرأ من عملهم, فعظهم عليه, وانصحهم, وابذل قدرتك في ردهم عنه, وتوبتهم منه. 
وهذا الدفع, احتراز وهم من يتوهم, أن قوله " وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ " للمؤمنين, يقتضي الرضاء بجميع ما يصدر منهم, ما داموا مؤمنين, فدفع هذا, والله أعلم. 
تعليق: ما أحوجنا إلى هذا الخلق، أما نحن فنعامل المخطئ بالجفاء، والغلظة، وقد يتعدى الأمر إلى هجره، والحكم عليه بالانحراف، ووضع اسمه في القائمة السوداء، فالخطأ عندنا ممنوع، وقد ذكر في الموطأ "حدثني مالك أنه بلغه أن عيسى بن مريم :كان يقول لا تكثروا الكلام بغير ذكر الله فتقسو قلوبكم فإن القلب القاسي بعيد من الله ولكن لا تعلمون ولا تنظروا في ذنوب الناس كأنكم أرباب وانظروا في ذنوبكم كأنكم عبيد فإنما الناس مبتلى ومعافى فارحموا أهل البلاء واحمدوا الله على العافية". 
لا تسألوني عن درجة هذا الحديث لكن الشاهد أن الإنسان لا يزكي نفسه، {فلا تزكوا أنفسكم} وينظر للمذنب باحتقار وكأنه ملك منزل من السماء، ولاَّ ما رأيكم ؟

----------

